# Tactacam Reveal problems



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

GoldtipXT said:


> So I bought 2 Reveals and activated 1. While setting it up the cam took 5 pics and sent me the one as expected but would not send any more. I shut it off and put it back on set up mode and once it found a signal I hit the OK button and it took the pic and sent it. Turned it back to on and same ussue, no more pics. I left the camera out there but when I got home I started playing with the app. The app says Never on the Last Update section and Unknown for Battery, Signal, Memory, and Temp. I’ve got a email out to them but does anyone know what the deal is? I’m hoping that the Camera just needs to do a auto update from the factory.


It will update that info in 24 hours. It make take a bit for the camera to activate as well. If you aren't getting photos from walking in front of it by tomorrow then you will need to have us push your sim card through with the carrier. 

Just a little helpful tip. If you hit the ok button for a test picture it skips the SD card so don't judge it by that. Walking in front of the camera is the only positive test it is working. 

What memory card are you using and how many bars of service on the actual camera? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

Scandisk 8gb . I might be good, I just checked it and it’s reading 100% battery and very strong signal. This cam is a state over, hope something walks in front of it before I can get back to it this Weekend.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

GoldtipXT said:


> Scandisk 8gb . I might be good, I just checked it and it’s reading 100% battery and very strong signal. This cam is a state over, hope something walks in front of it before I can get back to it this Weekend.


Let me know if you have issues and I will pull your cam up and take a look while you are at it and I will make sure it is working before you leave. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

bigten said:


> Let me know if you have issues and I will pull your cam up and take a look while you are at it and I will make sure it is working before you leave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I would also suggest getting one of these 2 memory cards as we have had zero issues with these. The U3 cards are much faster and the picture quality to the app will be better. We have done extensive testing with these 2 cards 
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldtipXT (Jan 29, 2003)

bigten said:


> Let me know if you have issues and I will pull your cam up and take a look while you are at it and I will make sure it is working before you leave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I tried calling the company and was on hold for 16 minutes waiting for Someone to answer before I had to hang up and I tried again a second time and left a message but was never called back. I’ve exchanged emails and last one asked what type of sd card is used so I sent them a screen shot. Y’all are closed Saturday and that may be the next time I can get to it. How can I get in touch with you directly?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

GoldtipXT said:


> I tried calling the company and was on hold for 16 minutes waiting for Someone to answer before I had to hang up and I tried again a second time and left a message but was never called back. I’ve exchanged emails and last one asked what type of sd card is used so I sent them a screen shot. Y’all are closed Saturday and that may be the next time I can get to it. How can I get in touch with you directly?


We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfoximus (Oct 1, 2020)

Ok so today I bought 3 Tactacam reveals on Verizon network from bass pro shop.... they’ve been sold out for a while so I finally got them..... and I am having nothing but trouble with getting the cameras activated..... all 3 just keep saying searching searching no signal timed out..... I live in suburban NJ with plenty of cell service.... not happy so far especially since the selling point to me was the simplicity of the activation and set up.... I’ve been so hesitant on cell cameras and decided to try the spy points this year and the were litera garbage I was optimistic about these cameras based on reviews.... now I’m just waiting for an email back for help/trouble shooting......



bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Mfoximus said:


> Ok so today I bought 3 Tactacam reveals on Verizon network from bass pro shop.... they’ve been sold out for a while so I finally got them..... and I am having nothing but trouble with getting the cameras activated..... all 3 just keep saying searching searching no signal timed out..... I live in suburban NJ with plenty of cell service.... not happy so far especially since the selling point to me was the simplicity of the activation and set up.... I’ve been so hesitant on cell cameras and decided to try the spy points this year and the were litera garbage I was optimistic about these cameras based on reviews.... now I’m just waiting for an email back for help/trouble shooting......


Pm me your phone # and I'll call you right now 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

Mfoximus said:


> Ok so today I bought 3 Tactacam reveals on Verizon network from bass pro shop.... they’ve been sold out for a while so I finally got them..... and I am having nothing but trouble with getting the cameras activated..... all 3 just keep saying searching searching no signal timed out..... I live in suburban NJ with plenty of cell service.... not happy so far especially since the selling point to me was the simplicity of the activation and set up.... I’ve been so hesitant on cell cameras and decided to try the spy points this year and the were litera garbage I was optimistic about these cameras based on reviews.... now I’m just waiting for an email back for help/trouble shooting......


Did you activate them??


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> Did you activate them??


I'm getting him taken care of. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Top notch service!!!


----------



## Mfoximus (Oct 1, 2020)

Luke from tactacam reached out immediately, great guy, patient and thorough, Called me at 9:15pm and fixed all my issues in 15 minutes and stayed on the phone answering all my questions and just talking about hunting, fixed the issues which were on me not having the right SD card, as well as walking me threw the set ups... blown away at the amazing customer support and lightening fast response.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Mfoximus said:


> Luke from tactacam reached out immediately, great guy, patient and thorough, Called me at 9:15pm and fixed all my issues in 15 minutes and stayed on the phone answering all my questions and just talking about hunting, fixed the issues which were on me not having the right SD card, as well as walking me threw the set ups... blown away at the amazing customer support and lightening fast response.


I'm stuck at home with 2 sick kids. When they nap I will log in and see if they reset that first camera. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelREthridge (Oct 5, 2020)

I just bought Tactacam reveal and having issue with it , will not take pictures when turned to on .Too picture on setup and sent to phone but not when on. I have unlimited on cell service. I have email and call into them but have not heard anything back yet. Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

MichaelREthridge said:


> I just bought Tactacam reveal and having issue with it , will not take pictures when turned to on .Too picture on setup and sent to phone but not when on. I have unlimited on cell service. I have email and call into them but have not heard anything back yet. Any suggestions. Thanks


issues too of not sending pics while I’m watching deer in front of it. Not very reliable thus far. I’ve been running other cell cams for the past 6 years. Can the reveals be set to send a picture everyday at a certain time so I can tell it’s still working. Other other reveal has sent 1 pic since September 30. No way that one is working


----------



## MichaelREthridge (Oct 5, 2020)

I can’t get to a


Charman03 said:


> issues too of not sending pics while I’m watching deer in front of it. Not very reliable thus far. I’ve been running other cell cams for the past 6 years. Can the reveals be set to send a picture everyday at a certain time so I can tell it’s still working. Other other reveal has sent 1 pic since September 30. No way that one is work


----------



## MichaelREthridge (Oct 5, 2020)

I can’t get them to answer or call me back or respond to email , maybe tomorrow they will get with me . I really need it to work soon .


----------



## P&Y (Aug 4, 2005)

Bigten on here will work with you. I've had lots of issues with them and no help from cs but bigten is good to go!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

MichaelREthridge said:


> I just bought Tactacam reveal and having issue with it , will not take pictures when turned to on .Too picture on setup and sent to phone but not when on. I have unlimited on cell service. I have email and call into them but have not heard anything back yet. Any suggestions. Thanks


Shoot me a pm and I will look into your issues. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

If you guys ever have issues with your cameras just shoot me a pm and I will take a look at it. I had my first issue with one of my own cameras this weekend. Had it back up and running in about 30 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelREthridge (Oct 5, 2020)

Ok , Thanks


----------



## MichaelREthridge (Oct 5, 2020)

I am going to get a different SD card today and maybe this afternoon I will try to get with u on it. Thanks


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

MichaelREthridge said:


> I am going to get a different SD card today and maybe this afternoon I will try to get with u on it. Thanks


Sounds good. I suggest a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 U3 or a Lexar professional class 10 U3

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Backstrap54 (Oct 7, 2020)

Bigten I also am having problems I messaged you so hopefully you got it.


----------



## JStarnes (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a tactacam and was able to set it up and it worked fine. I sent it out of state to prepare for my hunt. Now I get notifications that it is taking pictures but I cannot reset my password. I am entering in the email I used and not getting an email with a link to reset. any ideas?


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

Mfoximus said:


> Luke from tactacam reached out immediately, great guy, patient and thorough, Called me at 9:15pm and fixed all my issues in 15 minutes and stayed on the phone answering all my questions and just talking about hunting, fixed the issues which were on me not having the right SD card, as well as walking me threw the set ups... blown away at the amazing customer support and lightening fast response.


BigTen is awesome for sure. He’s a class act. He’s helped me out as well. Wish there were more folks like him.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

JStarnes said:


> I bought a tactacam and was able to set it up and it worked fine. I sent it out of state to prepare for my hunt. Now I get notifications that it is taking pictures but I cannot reset my password. I am entering in the email I used and not getting an email with a link to reset. any ideas?


Shoot me a pm and I'll get you back in. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine1967 (Oct 13, 2020)

bigten said:


> Sounds good. I suggest a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 U3 or a Lexar professional class 10 U3
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


so I did this as well. it took a few days to get the cards from Amazon and got one into the cam last night. It only took one pic thereafter. Heading back out to the property today to reformat it and see if that solves my issue.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Wolverine1967 said:


> so I did this as well. it took a few days to get the cards from Amazon and got one into the cam last night. It only took one pic thereafter. Heading back out to the property today to reformat it and see if that solves my issue.


Pm me

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolverine1967 (Oct 13, 2020)

Already did so. See our conversation from earlier in the week. Thx.


----------



## Adamhunter (Oct 20, 2020)

I purchased a Tactacam Reveal yesterday and it can’t find a signal, I’m currently on hold on the line and have been on hold for over an hour Almost and hour and 20 min , not thrilled at the moment. I can be reached at +16072442118 if anyone can help fix this issue, thank you.


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

Adamhunter said:


> I purchased a Tactacam Reveal yesterday and it can’t find a signal, I’m currently on hold on the line and have been on hold for over an hour Almost and hour and 20 min , not thrilled at the moment. I can be reached at +16072442118 if anyone can help fix this issue, thank you.
> View attachment 7293642


Need to activate cam to get a signal.


----------



## Rhino8124 (Jan 29, 2017)

Adam this is just a suggestion from my experience but you did input the camera into the system right. I was waiting for signal even driving around to areas with good signal and nothing.. you have to scan phone on the app to activate it and then it will essentially fire up. Again kinda stupid suggestion but it's what happened to me


----------



## Zane5597 (Oct 20, 2020)

Im having issues with it not working it won’t turn on set up. It messed up once and then after a while I tried it again and the screen came on when I went to setup but there were red vertical lines through the screen. I then turned it off then back to set up it was fine then I turned it on worked fine till I turned it off to move it again now it won’t do anything


----------



## PSUbuzz (Oct 20, 2020)

BigTen, I sent you a PM. I can't tell if this is a software update that happened on my app, but not on the camera and they stopped communicating or what. But all of a sudden stopped getting pictures a few days ago and im a 3 hour drive away from the spot I put it in


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Zane5597 said:


> Im having issues with it not working it won’t turn on set up. It messed up once and then after a while I tried it again and the screen came on when I went to setup but there were red vertical lines through the screen. I then turned it off then back to set up it was fine then I turned it on worked fine till I turned it off to move it again now it won’t do anything


You will need to send us an email at [email protected]. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

PSUbuzz said:


> BigTen, I sent you a PM. I can't tell if this is a software update that happened on my app, but not on the camera and they stopped communicating or what. But all of a sudden stopped getting pictures a few days ago and im a 3 hour drive away from the spot I put it in


Replied to your pm 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## txbowman12 (Oct 20, 2020)

PSUbuzz said:


> BigTen, I sent you a PM. I can't tell if this is a software update that happened on my app, but not on the camera and they stopped communicating or what. But all of a sudden stopped getting pictures a few days ago and im a 3 hour drive away from the spot I put it in


What was the solve to this? Mine did the exact same thing. Was working well until yesterday morning at 2:22 am, and haven't gotten anything since. Ordered the preferred sd card, but curious if it is something else.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

txbowman12 said:


> What was the solve to this? Mine did the exact same thing. Was working well until yesterday morning at 2:22 am, and haven't gotten anything since. Ordered the preferred sd card, but curious if it is something else.


Just send us an email to [email protected] and we will look at it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## PSUbuzz (Oct 20, 2020)

On mine it was merely a case of the batteries petered out. I noticed all in 1 day the pics being sent to my phone showed only 1 bar of battery left, but my camera status said 40% left so I didn't think it would be a issue that quick. Well it stopped transmitting to my phone and unfortunately I live 3 hours away. I was able to get a friend to stop by my stand and grab the camera to take home and swap batteries out for me last night. Soon as he put in new batteries and switched it on, I got a pic of his living room ceiling on my phone. Problem solved. I did just order the reveal solar panel for it to avoid this issue in the future


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

I have the recommended lexar 32 g class 10 u3 sd card and it quit sending pics but still took them to card. Replaced with a sandisk ultra mini 32 g class 10 u1 I believe and cam working fine again. What would be the fix for the card format thru cam?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

MDSTRUTNRUT said:


> I have the recommended lexar 32 g class 10 u3 sd card and it quit sending pics but still took them to card. Replaced with a sandisk ultra mini 32 g class 10 u1 I believe and cam working fine again. What would be the fix for the card format thru cam?


Take the sd card and put it in a computer and do a long format on it and then put it in the camera and turn it on to setup and then hit the up arrow and then the menu button. See if that helps. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSTRUTNRUT (Sep 15, 2015)

Will try that THNX


----------



## Post.Malone (Feb 18, 2019)

PSUbuzz said:


> On mine it was merely a case of the batteries petered out. I noticed all in 1 day the pics being sent to my phone showed only 1 bar of battery left, but my camera status said 40% left so I didn't think it would be a issue that quick. Well it stopped transmitting to my phone and unfortunately I live 3 hours away. I was able to get a friend to stop by my stand and grab the camera to take home and swap batteries out for me last night. Soon as he put in new batteries and switched it on, I got a pic of his living room ceiling on my phone. Problem solved. I did just order the reveal solar panel for it to avoid this issue in the future


Lithium? I didn't have great luck with Alkaline but lithiums have been great.


----------



## PSUbuzz (Oct 20, 2020)

Duracell alkalines. The solar panel I ordered has an internal lithium though


----------



## Charity Lewing (Oct 30, 2020)

bigten said:


> If you guys ever have issues with your cameras just shoot me a pm and I will take a look at it. I had my first issue with one of my own cameras this weekend. Had it back up and running in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


My husband is having problems with his. It is taking pictures but when they come thru the app they are blank. Was working fine. The batteries are at 30% and the sd card is almost full but is set to rewrite. Not sure if there is a problem with the camera or the card?


----------



## ACCMan (Aug 7, 2010)

Charity Lewing said:


> My husband is having problems with his. It is taking pictures but when they come thru the app they are blank. Was working fine. The batteries are at 30% and the sd card is almost full but is set to rewrite. Not sure if there is a problem with the camera or the card?


There is a very long thread on AT on the Reveal. There is a factory rep, Big10, that will respond. My bet would be weak signal, or the SD card needs reformatting in the camera. The rep can also give you specs on the correct card to use as they are not all created equal. I hope the camera is readily accessable.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Charity Lewing said:


> My husband is having problems with his. It is taking pictures but when they come thru the app they are blank. Was working fine. The batteries are at 30% and the sd card is almost full but is set to rewrite. Not sure if there is a problem with the camera or the card?


That's an sd card issue. If the pictures are all gray that means the sd card isn't functioning correctly and either needs to be formatted in the camera. Setup, up arrow, then menu or it needs to be replaced. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

for some reason tonight my cam is just snapping pic after pic. nothing in the pics at all but been doin the for the last 2 hours


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

worth13 said:


> for some reason tonight my cam is just snapping pic after pic. nothing in the pics at all but been doin the for the last 2 hours


What's the timeframe in-between them?


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

bigten said:


> What's the timeframe in-between them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


i have the setting a 1 min and thats whats happening. it hadnt acted like this at all til tonight. and actually still click on strong


----------



## worth13 (Sep 15, 2013)

worth13 said:


> i have the setting a 1 min and thats whats happening. it hadnt acted like this at all til tonight. and actually still click on strong


i actually stopped at 330am. new lithium batterys went fron 100% to 60 in a days time


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I found out the "not sending all the pictures" issue the hard way after the hunt. After seeing what was on the SD cards, I was surprised my 2 cameras sent me only a handful of pictures. I have 100% signal and 100% battery and properly formatted sandisk 32 gb class 10 cards for both cameras. I did everything right. I am upset that the other pictures offered vital info about the deer movement and they were not sent to me and I was relying on them to do so. I was sold a bill of goods with these cameras. Buyer beware compare what your were sent in the app with what you have on the SD card.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Jabr357 said:


> Well I found out the "not sending all the pictures" issue the hard way after the hunt. After seeing what was on the SD cards, I was surprised my 2 cameras sent me only a handful of pictures. I have 100% signal and 100% battery and properly formatted sandisk 32 gb class 10 cards for both cameras. I did everything right. I am upset that the other pictures offered vital info about the deer movement and they were not sent to me and I was relying on it to do so. I was sold a bill of goods with these cameras. Buyer beware.


Overall most folks have had success...but hey I’ll take that thing off your hands for $25.


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

... In comparison my Spypoint cell cameras sent me 100% of the pictures on the sd card - i just assumed the tactacams would do the same - this is why I am surprised!!


----------



## ToddandFawn (Nov 8, 2020)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hi BigTen, I just tried replying to the on you sent me, but the site says I've "reached my conversation limit"... The only "conversation" I've had is the initial message I sent you, so idk what's up with that. Is there any way you could text or call me? 727-919-7014 thanks so much!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Jabr357 said:


> Well I found out the "not sending all the pictures" issue the hard way after the hunt. After seeing what was on the SD cards, I was surprised my 2 cameras sent me only a handful of pictures. I have 100% signal and 100% battery and properly formatted sandisk 32 gb class 10 cards for both cameras. I did everything right. I am upset that the other pictures offered vital info about the deer movement and they were not sent to me and I was relying on them to do so. I was sold a bill of goods with these cameras. Buyer beware compare what your were sent in the app with what you have on the SD card.


Take a picture of your camera settings and post them please. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabr357 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks Bigten, but I have since deactivated the cameras and put them away for the season.

FYI, I had them set up in photo mode as instructed by the manual and the Tactacam videos / nothing unusual, and *NOT *on *multi shot mode* where I know the manual says only the second picture of the multi shot sequence is sent and the others stored on the SD card - although respectfully I don't know why nor do I agree that this should be so. EVERY picture should be sent to the app at the discretion of the user. In my case, I only set it to take 1 picture at a time, so its not the multi shot "policy" causing a lot of my pictures not being sent.

BTW, it would be nice to clearly specify somewhere in the manual or website or app how to suspend the monthly billings for the off season - I could not find how to do this anywhere, so I deactivated the cameras in the app, hoping that this would do the trick and the monthly billings will stop!

Thanks again.


----------



## Mrsneaky1 (Nov 10, 2020)

I have recently purchased a tacticam revel ...it wont send pics to my phone or app...i redid the settings and took a photo with the ok button...everything worked fine...i even stood in front of cam and waved my hands and drove by it with wheeler...it sent pics to my phone and app...but after that nothing was sent...i have a back up cam right next to it and it captured deer all night...why would the cam stop working after only 2 photos sent to phone ? ..getting frustrated...going to try different sd card that was recomended...if it dont work its going to be use as a target !!!


----------



## ToddandFawn (Nov 8, 2020)

Mrsneaky1 said:


> I have recently purchased a tacticam revel ...it wont send pics to my phone or app...i redid the settings and took a photo with the ok button...everything worked fine...i even stood in front of cam and waved my hands and drove by it with wheeler...it sent pics to my phone and app...but after that nothing was sent...i have a back up cam right next to it and it captured deer all night...why would the cam stop working after only 2 photos sent to phone ? ..getting frustrated...going to try different sd card that was recomended...if it dont work its going to be use as a target !!!


We are having the same exact problem. Had to order a new SD card (store didn't have the one recommended), but I'm not sure how that could be the problem since the camera was sending pics and then stopped. Hopefully this will fix it though [emoji849]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Why isn’t Tactacam selling the specific card needed with the cam? Crazy how many people have card issues and have to go buy a new card.


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

LetThemGrow said:


> Why isn’t Tactacam selling the specific card needed with the cam? Crazy how many people have card issues and have to go buy a new card.


It’s been stated which cards work. Not that hard to order one of the many u3 cards out there


----------



## ToddandFawn (Nov 8, 2020)

LetThemGrow said:


> Why isn’t Tactacam selling the specific card needed with the cam? Crazy how many people have card issues and have to go buy a new card.


My question is why would my class 4 u2 card work for a month, and then not be good enough anymore? I am skeptical that the card is the problem with mine. New SD card comes in the mail tomorrow, so we will see then.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

ToddandFawn said:


> My question is why would my class 4 u2 card work for a month, and then not be good enough anymore? I am skeptical that the card is the problem with mine. New SD card comes in the mail tomorrow, so we will see then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 Alot of new cams have issues with class 4 cards. My brownings and bushnell give me as card errors from time to time with older class 4 cards. Just not fast enough


----------



## BDHD (Nov 19, 2020)

bigten said:


> Shoot me a pm and I will look into your issues. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am having the same issue with a new Tactacam Reveal. It worked great until the batteries went dead. I replaced them and went thru the Setup process again. It will send me a pic when I take on manually in Setup mode, but will only take pics and save them to the SD card when turned on. It's been over a week since the camera will send a pic to the app. Please help if you can. Thanks so much.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

BDHD said:


> I am having the same issue with a new Tactacam Reveal. It worked great until the batteries went dead. I replaced them and went thru the Setup process again. It will send me a pic when I take on manually in Setup mode, but will only take pics and save them to the SD card when turned on. It's been over a week since the camera will send a pic to the app. Please help if you can. Thanks so much.


You will need to send us an email at [email protected] for this issue. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BDHD (Nov 19, 2020)

bigten said:


> You will need to send us an email at [email protected] for this issue. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I did a couple of days ago. No response yet. Thanks!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

PA_ENGR said:


> Alot of new cams have issues with class 4 cards. My brownings and bushnell give me as card errors from time to time with older class 4 cards. Just not fast enough


Once the class4 card gets full enough it can't process the pictures due to the speed being too low. That's why we recommend a minimum of a class 10 U1 but prefer a class 10 U3 SanDisk or Lexar professional. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## msmythe86 (Nov 21, 2020)

I have two reveals that have been working flawlessly. Both cameras have taken over 3000 pictures since they have been up over the past month or two. In the past 2 weeks I have stopped receiving pictures. The cameras are still taking pictures, they are not being sent. Even when I enter setup and do the test, I don’t receive a picture. What is my issue? Tactacam sent me 1 new SIM card but when inserted the camera says no service. Both cameras show full bars of 4G service with their original sim. I have replaced the SD cards and still nothing being sent.


----------



## T.prashaw (Oct 29, 2020)

I have had my Tactacam for 3 months, the thing worked for 2 weeks and all of a sudden it doesn’t take pictures or send them anymore and when I go to the setup mode it stays on a Tactacam screen and nothing else... I reached out to Tactacam and bigten and put all brand new batteries and the recommended SD card and the thing still doesn’t work and Tactacam said it’s a broken screen... they won’t even stand behind it and send me a new one, they are making me pay for shipping both ways which costed me 55 dollars which is half the price of the camera now... not happy at all and I’m suggesting everyone I know not to buy one because my 20 dollar Amazon camera works 100% better than this thing i don’t know why they can’t stand behind a product and fix it for free where it’s only a couple months old but that’s just my 2 cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

T.prashaw said:


> I have had my Tactacam for 3 months, the thing worked for 2 weeks and all of a sudden it doesn’t take pictures or send them anymore and when I go to the setup mode it stays on a Tactacam screen and nothing else... I reached out to Tactacam and bigten and put all brand new batteries and the recommended SD card and the thing still doesn’t work and Tactacam said it’s a broken screen... they won’t even stand behind it and send me a new one, they are making me pay for shipping both ways which costed me 55 dollars which is half the price of the camera now... not happy at all and I’m suggesting everyone I know not to buy one because my 20 dollar Amazon camera works 100% better than this thing i don’t know why they can’t stand behind a product and fix it for free where it’s only a couple months old but that’s just my 2 cents
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please post link to the Amazon $20 Cell cam.
Which networks does it work on? How does it transmit pics?


----------



## T.prashaw (Oct 29, 2020)

PA_ENGR said:


> Please post link to the Amazon $20 Cell cam.
> Which networks does it work on? How does it transmit pics?











It’s 40.00 now but you will not have a problem at all great quality pictures too.... it is not cellular but I have friends that have the spy points and they all hate theM because they are not consistent at all.... if you want a good cell cam you’re gonna need to spend a few hundred... Tactacam just left a bad mojo on me that now my camera is costing me 200 because of the new SD card and the shipping on top of what I already spent for the thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michaelc (Nov 26, 2020)

msmythe86 said:


> I have two reveals that have been working flawlessly. Both cameras have taken over 3000 pictures since they have been up over the past month or two. In the past 2 weeks I have stopped receiving pictures. The cameras are still taking pictures, they are not being sent. Even when I enter setup and do the test, I don’t receive a picture. What is my issue? Tactacam sent me 1 new SIM card but when inserted the camera says no service. Both cameras show full bars of 4G service with their original sim. I have replaced the SD cards and still nothing being sent.





msmythe86 said:


> I have two reveals that have been working flawlessly. Both cameras have taken over 3000 pictures since they have been up over the past month or two. In the past 2 weeks I have stopped receiving pictures. The cameras are still taking pictures, they are not being sent. Even when I enter setup and do the test, I don’t receive a picture. What is my issue? Tactacam sent me 1 new SIM card but when inserted the camera says no service. Both cameras show full bars of 4G service with their original sim. I have replaced the SD cards and still nothing being sent.


Mine is doing the same thing hopefully they can help fix it.


----------



## Michaelc (Nov 26, 2020)

My camera worked great for about 2 months and thousands of pictures then the battery died and now it wont send me a picture. It will in test but not on mode. I have reformatted the sd card and performed a reset 3 times with no success to fixing the issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## PA_ENGR (Aug 11, 2005)

Michaelc said:


> My camera worked great for about 2 months and thousands of pictures then the battery died and now it wont send me a picture. It will in test but not on mode. I have reformatted the sd card and performed a reset 3 times with no success to fixing the issue. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


 Did you do the new firmware update? That’s suppose to fix those that have had that problem


----------



## Michaelc (Nov 26, 2020)

PA_ENGR said:


> Did you do the new firmware update? That’s suppose to fix those that have had that problem


Not yet as but I will tommorow as I going back to the land. Thanks


----------



## 12 point (Apr 22, 2003)

Mine is doing the same thing except mine won't send any pics in SETUP mode either. It worked good for 2 1/2 months and the quit sending pics. I changed batteries, SD cards and did the FW update but still doesn't send pictures. It still takes pics and saves to the SD card but won't send them. I find it odd that these cameras are all starting to see the same problem now.


----------



## Eperot21 (Nov 29, 2020)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m having the same issue with my Reveal. Just put it out today. Sent test picture fine but I didn’t walk in front to test it. Showing unknown on Battery and signal strength Any fixes?


----------



## Isaacsaldana (Dec 28, 2020)

I’ve set up my Tactacam Reveal, followed all the directions. It sent me some pics initially but stopped yesterday evening. I know there’s activity there. After reading all the comments I seem to have the right card in it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Souwestnova (Dec 29, 2020)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hey there, seems like your go to guy with these cams I have one got for Christmas antenna was pretty broke out of box there send another after numerous emails etc however , I've since emailed about not getting all photos and no word maybe blacklisted lol. 
Anyhow my understands weather set to 3 or 5 pictures one only get 2 in that serious and no videos have get rest on card. My cam won't even send regular 2 photos I've dont test after testing and settings after settings to no avail. Anyhelp would be great got this camera first antenna now this and haven't had out anywhere yet .


----------



## Souwestnova (Dec 29, 2020)

bigten said:


> It will update that info in 24 hours. It make take a bit for the camera to activate as well. If you aren't getting photos from walking in front of it by tomorrow then you will need to have us push your sim card through with the carrier.
> 
> Just a little helpful tip. If you hit the ok button for a test picture it skips the SD card so don't judge it by that. Walking in front of the camera is the only positive test it is working.
> 
> ...


So I just got one these for Christmas my understand they only ever send one photo at a time. This can't be true inly one at a time then send it and resets. Craziness hope they change this asap in a firmware


----------



## Countryboy1181 (Jan 4, 2021)

I can't recieve videos to my phone for some reason I get pictures but it won't send any videos any one have any helpful hints


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

Countryboy1181 said:


> I can't recieve videos to my phone for some reason I get pictures but it won't send any videos any one have any helpful hints


This model doesn’t send videos...more than likely the next model will


----------



## Coltonmathis24 (Apr 17, 2021)

bigten said:


> I'm getting him taken care of. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I bought my second reveal today and I can not get it to add to the app. what do I need to do ?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Colton did u go into app and go to the add camera spot? Then scan barcode on your camera. Real easy.


----------



## Coltonmathis24 (Apr 17, 2021)

jacobh said:


> Colton did u go into app and go to the add camera spot? Then scan barcode on your camera. Real easy.


I scanned it. named the camera and set the location and then hit register it showed a loading symbol for a few seconds and then took me back to the page where I named it and add location ? Is this normal for it to go back to that page ?


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

was the camera on there then?mine said it could take up to a min then would throw me back to the camera section. I clicked on the camera I named and it’s ready to go


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Coltonmathis24 said:


> I scanned it. named the camera and set the location and then hit register it showed a loading symbol for a few seconds and then took me back to the page where I named it and add location ? Is this normal for it to go back to that page ?


Your bank is blocking the transaction. Call your bank and tell them the charge is ok and then try it again once they unblock it 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Coltonmathis24 (Apr 17, 2021)

bigten said:


> Your bank is blocking the transaction. Call your bank and tell them the charge is ok and then try it again once they unblock it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Ok I’ll try first thing tomorrow thank you


----------



## Daoust67 (May 10, 2021)

bigten said:


> Your bank is blocking the transaction. Call your bank and tell them the charge is ok and then try it again once they unblock it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I just set up a camera in Ohio (5/7/21) which is a 9 hour drive from my house. The day we set them up I got pictures of me and buddy and and got one of us walking out about an hour later since then Nothing. Is there a chance it is something wrong with the camera?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Daoust67 said:


> I just set up a camera in Ohio (5/7/21) which is a 9 hour drive from my house. The day we set them up I got pictures of me and buddy and and got one of us walking out about an hour later since then Nothing. Is there a chance it is something wrong with the camera?


It's possible nothing has triggered the camera. Post a screenshot of your camera status 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daoust67 (May 10, 2021)

bigten said:


> It's possible nothing has triggered the camera. Post a screenshot of your camera status
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the fast respone.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Daoust67 said:


> Thanks for the fast respone.


Your camera is updating daily which is good. I saw your pm. I will get back to you later today. I will take a look then. [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## T2D2 (Jun 27, 2021)

@bigten 
Tried sending you a PM but I guess I'm restricted as a new forum member. How can I shoot you some questions regarding an issue I'm having with my Tactacam Reveal cameras (resolution has not been accomplished in a past conversation with Tactacam Curtis from CS)? Please feel free to PM me is that is not also restricted. Thanks!


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

T2D2 said:


> @bigten
> Tried sending you a PM but I guess I'm restricted as a new forum member. How can I shoot you some questions regarding an issue I'm having with my Tactacam Reveal cameras (resolution has not been accomplished in a past conversation with Tactacam Curtis from CS)? Please feel free to PM me is that is not also restricted. Thanks!


you my want to post your question on the tactacam thread, in which bigten and otehrs are constantly on and who knows things, or read through the thread as others may have had the same issue


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Not sure bigten is go to guy anymore.


----------



## T2D2 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks guys! I spoke with bigten!


----------



## shiloh1305 (Jan 3, 2020)

@bigten is there a way of showing a camera has been turned off or possibly stolen? Camera was super active and now nothing and no status change sin 36 hours.


----------



## Gunnar Rowlett (Aug 21, 2021)

bigten said:


> Let me know if you have issues and I will pull your cam up and take a look while you are at it and I will make sure it is working before you leave.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hello, I know I’m kinda late but I’ve run into a problem. My tactacam reveal was unfortunately stolen, is there anyway I can flag the serial number as stolen so that the guy who stole it can’t use it?


----------



## Dostallw (Aug 31, 2021)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



I see you’ve offered help on the tactacam reveals. I’m having issues with mine and cannot get it straight. It was working fine, batteries died, changed them, now it will send a pic in setup mode when I manually send it but it won’t send them when it’s in normal operation. It’s still taking pics and saving them to the SD. It just won’t send.


----------



## Wille93 (Oct 8, 2021)

HELP!
I just bought a Tactacam Reveal X a couple of weeks ago, put it out in the field last week and now it is not sending me pictures. I did set it up to send me check in pictures twice a day and it does send me them but no other motion pictures… there are only 2 bars of service. Could that be the problem? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I just bought 2 yesterday and now this thread is a MAJOR buzzkill!!!


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Wille93 said:


> HELP!
> I just bought a Tactacam Reveal X a couple of weeks ago, put it out in the field last week and now it is not sending me pictures. I did set it up to send me check in pictures twice a day and it does send me them but no other motion pictures… there are only 2 bars of service. Could that be the problem? Any information would be greatly appreciated!


Shoot me a pm and I will take a look 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> I just bought 2 yesterday and now this thread is a MAJOR buzzkill!!!


We have a main reveal thread going with over 4500 posts. I would join that one. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

bigten said:


> We have a main reveal thread going with over 4500 posts. I would join that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Oh I'm on it too. I love my Reveal I just hope the X is as good!!!!


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

hntnksn said:


> Oh I'm on it too. I love my Reveal I just hope the X is as good!!!!


I actually prefer the x personally. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Any reason why my reveal x only sends photos @ 4:08-4:09 AM and 4:09PM? None of the photos show anything and I have check-in photos turned off.

now the only photos I have received outside those times was of a hunter entering and exiting the location. Now I 100% could have no wildlife on camera because the hunter came through the main game trail 2hrs after I set the camera 2 days ago and could have boogered that travel corridor up. But it’s just strange that it’s sending 1 or 2 photos at pretty much the exact same times. I have the unlimited plan.


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

swam4au said:


> Any reason why my reveal x only sends photos @ 4:08-4:09 AM and 4:09PM? None of the photos show anything and I have check-in photos turned off.
> 
> now the only photos I have received outside those times was of a hunter entering and exiting the location. Now I 100% could have no wildlife on camera because the hunter came through the main game trail 2hrs after I set the camera 2 days ago and could have boogered that travel corridor up. But it’s just strange that it’s sending 1 or 2 photos at pretty much the exact same times. I have the unlimited plan.


that is your check in photo turn it off again in the app settings and give it a full day to update


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

hntnksn said:


> I just bought 2 yesterday and now this thread is a MAJOR buzzkill!!!


Mine are all still working great I had the same concern but my 9 are all still working perfectly.


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like I’m going to have to contact the support people. All of a sudden my account isn’t active.


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

Bigger problem, my account was billed for my 2 cameras yesterday and just now they disappeared from my account and it says my account isn’t active and all I get is errors.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

There is a server issue. All will be restored. They are working on it. DO NOT DO ANYTHING TO YOUR ACCOUNT AT THIS TIME. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## greywiz (Oct 10, 2021)

I bought a tactacam and was able to set it up and it worked fine. I sent it out of state to prepare for my hunt. Now I get notifications that it is taking pictures but I cannot reset my password.


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

bigten said:


> There is a server issue. All will be restored. They are working on it. DO NOT DO ANYTHING TO YOUR ACCOUNT AT THIS TIME.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info…I emailed support already because I figured you were at least taking Sunday off…guess I was wrong…lol.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

MossyMan said:


> Thank you for the info…I emailed support already because I figured you were at least taking Sunday off…guess I was wrong…lol.


Well I am not working, but I'm always on AT lol 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## swam4au (Oct 18, 2013)

bigten said:


> There is a server issue. All will be restored. They are working on it. DO NOT DO ANYTHING TO YOUR ACCOUNT AT THIS TIME.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


thanks for the update!


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Purchased 3 Reveal X from Cabelas. Tried everything and could not get them to work. New formatted sd cards, fresh batteries, great cell service. Wait 24 hours nothing. I called I emailed and no response to thia day from Tacticam. Returned them and got a refund. I thought spypoints were bad as I own a dozen or so. But man 3 for 3 with no customer service is a hard no.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Matte said:


> Purchased 3 Reveal X from Cabelas. Tried everything and could not get them to work. New formatted sd cards, fresh batteries, great cell service. Wait 24 hours nothing. I called I emailed and no response to thia day from Tacticam. Returned them and got a refund. I thought spypoints were bad as I own a dozen or so. But man 3 for 3 with no customer service is a hard no.


3 cameras not working most likely isn't the camera. Could be a number of reasons. User error or they didn't activate properly with Verizon or att. Customer service is very busy this time of the year as it is hunting season. Sorry you had a bad experience. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

Matte said:


> Purchased 3 Reveal X from Cabelas. Tried everything and could not get them to work. New formatted sd cards, fresh batteries, great cell service. Wait 24 hours nothing. I called I emailed and no response to thia day from Tacticam. Returned them and got a refund. I thought spypoints were bad as I own a dozen or so. But man 3 for 3 with no customer service is a hard no.


You did not get 3 bad cams I promise


----------



## BAmith99 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hello, I have just purchased 6 brand new Reveal Xs. I have opened 2 of them from both AT&T and Verizon and they have done the same thing where I go into the app after adding the cameras and I get to the Connect to Reveal X/SK WiFi and I get all the way to the end and it tells me Cannot connect or find my Reveal x. Just looking for a little help getting these working and into the woods


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

BAmith99 said:


> Hello, I have just purchased 6 brand new Reveal Xs. I have opened 2 of them from both AT&T and Verizon and they have done the same thing where I go into the app after adding the cameras and I get to the Connect to Reveal X/SK WiFi and I get all the way to the end and it tells me Cannot connect or find my Reveal x. Just looking for a little help getting these working and into the woods


You will need to go connect to your phones WiFi first the same way you would connect to any WiFi look for your reveal camera as one of the networks


----------



## BAmith99 (Oct 12, 2021)

conservewild said:


> You will need to go connect to your phones WiFi first the same way you would connect to any WiFi look for your reveal camera as one of the networks


I connected my phone to the cameras WiFi and I still haven’t had any luck with getting it connected it tells me it’s good with a green check mark but then it has a pop up that it couldn’t be found or be connected to


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

BAmith99 said:


> I connected my phone to the cameras WiFi and I still haven’t had any luck with getting it connected it tells me it’s good with a green check mark but then it has a pop up that it couldn’t be found or be connected to


Try turning the cam off then back to set up reconnect to the wifi blue light should be solid then go straight into set up and connect your cam


----------



## BAmith99 (Oct 12, 2021)

conservewild said:


> Try turning the cam off then back to set up reconnect to the wifi blue light should be solid then go straight into set up and connect your cam


Yup I tried that. I get all the way to the end and it tells me you are connected with a green check mark and when I press next it pops up can’t connect reveal x or can’t find


----------



## conservewild (Sep 24, 2019)

BAmith99 said:


> Yup I tried that. I get all the way to the end and it tells me you are connected with a green check mark and when I press next it pops up can’t connect reveal x or can’t find


I’m tapped out we will have to escalate you to tier 2 support try PMing bigten he works for Tactacam and is great at helping people.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

conservewild said:


> I’m tapped out we will have to escalate you to tier 2 support try PMing bigten he works for Tactacam and is great at helping people.


You're not going to have internet when you connect to the phone. Shoot me a pm and I will walk you through it. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwoo1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Having similar issue set camera up at home worked fine took it to my son at his work in the middle of the parking lot and showed him how it worked no problems he took it to the woods and it showed no signal but we both get cell service down there with no issues been trying to talk to Tactacam just taking along time now it’s at my sons house been on all night with no pictures and hasn’t updated on 24 hours it’s the reveal X we took out sim SD and antenna and reinstalled them all like Tactacam told us and still nothing any help is appreciated


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Kwoo1 said:


> Having similar issue set camera up at home worked fine took it to my son at his work in the middle of the parking lot and showed him how it worked no problems he took it to the woods and it showed no signal but we both get cell service down there with no issues been trying to talk to Tactacam just taking along time now it’s at my sons house been on all night with no pictures and hasn’t updated on 24 hours it’s the reveal X we took out sim SD and antenna and reinstalled them all like Tactacam told us and still nothing any help is appreciated


Shoot me a pm with your cell 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwoo1 (Oct 12, 2021)

bigten said:


> Shoot me a pm with your cell
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Sent you my number


----------



## Kwoo1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Kwoo1 said:


> Having similar issue set camera up at home worked fine took it to my son at his work in the middle of the parking lot and showed him how it worked no problems he took it to the woods and it showed no signal but we both get cell service down there with no issues been trying to talk to Tactacam just taking along time now it’s at my sons house been on all night with no pictures and hasn’t updated on 24 hours it’s the reveal X we took out sim SD and antenna and reinstalled them all like Tactacam told us and still nothing any help is appreciated


Just wanted to say thanks to bigten for helping but to update I went back to store to exchange I’m pretty sure they was all right about it being an antenna issue got the new one yesterday and so far so good gonna put it in the woods monday


----------



## Stewart123b (Oct 21, 2021)

bigten said:


> I'm getting him taken care of. [emoji106]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I am having the same issue! Can you help me I got one activated works great other cam will not activate works on WiFi to view setup but will not connect with my app


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Stewart123b said:


> I am having the same issue! Can you help me I got one activated works great other cam will not activate works on WiFi to view setup but will not connect with my app


Shoot me a pm 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwoo1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Stewart123b said:


> I am having the same issue! Can you help me I got one activated works great other cam will not activate works on WiFi to view setup but will not connect with my app


Seems to me I think it’s the antenna I might be wrong but you can’t really tighten it down very tight I think it breaks either the antenna or the camera side. I returned mine to store and haven’t had a problem out of the new one.


----------



## Andrewb413 (Oct 26, 2021)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I’m hVing the same problem now. Is there anyway someone could help me


----------



## Andrewb413 (Oct 26, 2021)

Andrewb413 said:


> I’m hVing the same problem now. Is there anyway someone could help me


It say unknown status to both my cameras. They are registered and on my app. I’m paying for the service but have nothing happening


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Andrewb413 said:


> It say unknown status to both my cameras. They are registered and on my app. I’m paying for the service but have nothing happening


Shoot me a pm. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamantia24 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hey Bigten

Hey I saw you were a huge help to a lot of other tactacam users that are having the same issues. I have two cameras. One activated and the other just keeps searching for service. Any thoughts?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Lamantia24 said:


> Hey Bigten
> 
> Hey I saw you were a huge help to a lot of other tactacam users that are having the same issues. I have two cameras. One activated and the other just keeps searching for service. Any thoughts?


Reveal or reveal X? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Channah95 (Oct 29, 2021)

bigten said:


> If you guys ever have issues with your cameras just shoot me a pm and I will take a look at it. I had my first issue with one of my own cameras this weekend. Had it back up and running in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Hey I was reading on this forum and was pointed in your direction for help I have the reveal x got it all set up and connected to WiFi and to internet have a good signal but every time I hit test it won’t take a picture or send it to me and if I just turn it in and walk by it and leave it set for a while it still won’t take pics


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Channah95 said:


> Hey I was reading on this forum and was pointed in your direction for help I have the reveal x got it all set up and connected to WiFi and to internet have a good signal but every time I hit test it won’t take a picture or send it to me and if I just turn it in and walk by it and leave it set for a while it still won’t take pics


Shoot me a pm 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwoo1 (Oct 12, 2021)

bigten said:


> Shoot me a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Just wanna say thanks to bigten for the help i did have to return mine got another one and it’s been working perfectly very happy with final results


----------



## k8mh (Nov 1, 2021)

@bigten I attempted to shoot you a PM - I am too new to do that !

Can we connect otherwise?

I have issues with Reveal XB taking one picture and then it indicates that the batteries are dead.


----------



## k8mh (Nov 1, 2021)

@bigten I also tried an external battery with the Reveal XB - that yielded the same results - I know that the battery wasnt dead (12ah Lifepo4 battery freshly charged).


----------



## Dr. Whitetail (Nov 2, 2021)

bigten said:


> Shoot me a pm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have tried everything suggested and still having issues. Camera ran awesome last year. Need to get it back out there. I can't PM you as I'm too new to the forums. Can we connect different way? Thanks.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

k8mh said:


> @bigten I attempted to shoot you a PM - I am too new to do that !
> 
> Can we connect otherwise?
> 
> I have issues with Reveal XB taking one picture and then it indicates that the batteries are dead.


What memory card is in the camera. Take a picture of it and post it please. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Whitetail (Nov 2, 2021)

Same one I used last year.


bigten said:


> What memory card is in the camera. Take a picture of it and post it please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Same one I used last year.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Whitetail said:


> Same one I used last year.
> 
> Same one I used last year.


That's your problem. You need a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 u3 card. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Guys and gals, I can't stress this enough with this camera. The SD card does make a difference. 

Buy a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 u3 card 32gb and you won't have any issues. 

PNY cards are probably the worst cards on the market. Not all cards are equal. The SanDisk extreme pro cards are the only ones I will use in my cameras. 










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Whitetail (Nov 2, 2021)

bigten said:


> Guys and gals, I can't stress this enough with this camera. The SD card does make a difference.
> 
> Buy a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 u3 card 32gb and you won't have any issues.
> 
> ...


So I installed this card and it still isn't sending pictures.


----------



## Dr. Whitetail (Nov 2, 2021)

Dr. Whitetail said:


> So I installed this card and it still isn't sending pictures.





bigten said:


> Guys and gals, I can't stress this enough with this camera. The SD card does make a difference.
> 
> Buy a SanDisk extreme pro class 10 u3 card 32gb and you won't have any issues.
> 
> ...


I don't think my camera is taking the update. I've downloaded the 2 files, copied them to the SD card, and followed the instructions to update the camera, but it won't take it.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Dr. Whitetail said:


> I don't think my camera is taking the update. I've downloaded the 2 files, copied them to the SD card, and followed the instructions to update the camera, but it won't take it.


Check your pm 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoytNorth (Nov 4, 2021)

I’m having issues with my Reveal X. Camera is activated. In the app my camera status shows unknown for SD card, battery life, and so on. Anyone have any advice. Waiting for a response from customer support.


----------



## MossyMan (Jun 20, 2003)

HoytNorth said:


> I’m having issues with my Reveal X. Camera is activated. In the app my camera status shows unknown for SD card, battery life, and so on. Anyone have any advice. Waiting for a response from customer support.


If I remember correctly once the camera goes through its first update those will pop back up.


----------



## Page01 (Nov 8, 2016)

Will this card work until I can get a 32? The 32 were all sold out









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Page01 said:


> Will this card work until I can get a 32? The 32 were all sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it will work just fine. It is a U3 card [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## lbt226 (Nov 8, 2021)

I need help. I put out today a Tactacam reveal x on the ATT service. When doing so I could take and send a picture in the test mode. But it would not send me anything when switched to run.

hopefully it’s something it will start working or is easy to fix since it’s in the woods 2 hrs away


----------



## lbt226 (Nov 8, 2021)

lbt226 said:


> I need help. I put out today a Tactacam reveal x on the ATT service. When doing so I could take and send a picture in the test mode. But it would not send me anything when switched to run.
> 
> hopefully it’s something it will start working or is easy to fix since it’s in the woods 2 hrs away


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

lbt226 said:


> I need help. I put out today a Tactacam reveal x on the ATT service. When doing so I could take and send a picture in the test mode. But it would not send me anything when switched to run.
> 
> hopefully it’s something it will start working or is easy to fix since it’s in the woods 2 hrs away


I need the IMEI and Iccid numbers from the app. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

I bought a new Reveal X , had it out for about a month or so, has the class 10 u3 scandisk card, no matter where I put it the signal is very weak, Tried different farms, even put the orginal tactacam beside it and it gets very strong signal. Played with the antenna and nothing, I might have a lemon.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

GTO63 said:


> I bought a new Reveal X , had it out for about a month or so, has the class 10 u3 scandisk card, no matter where I put it the signal is very weak, Tried different farms, even put the orginal tactacam beside it and it gets very strong signal. Played with the antenna and nothing, I might have a lemon.


Your antenna is probably broken. Shoot me a pm with your email for the reveals and I will have a CS person reach out to you. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahegner (Nov 9, 2021)

Channah95 said:


> Hey I was reading on this forum and was pointed in your direction for help I have the reveal x got it all set up and connected to WiFi and to internet have a good signal but every time I hit test it won’t take a picture or send it to me and if I just turn it in and walk by it and leave it set for a while it still won’t take pics



View attachment 7497673

iinitially Bought two cameras and they're working great. Then I purchased three more and on the same land I can’t get a signal to come in even though the tower is less than a mile away.I’ve tried new address cards and wiping the SIM card down but I still can’t get a signal anywhere. Can u please help


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Ahegner said:


> View attachment 7497673
> 
> iinitially Bought two cameras and they're working great. Then I purchased three more and on the same land I can’t get a signal to come in even though the tower is less than a mile away.I’ve tried new address cards and wiping the SIM card down but I still can’t get a signal anywhere. Can u please help


Same issue. I will need your email address linked to your reveal account and the IMEI and Iccid numbers from the app. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahegner (Nov 9, 2021)

bigten said:


> Your antenna is probably broken. Shoot me a pm with your email for the reveals and I will have a CS person reach out to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk



View attachment 7497673

iinitially Bought two cameras and they're working great. Then I purchased three more and on the same land I can’t get a signal to come in even though the tower is less than a mile away.I’ve tried new address cards and wiping the SIM card down but I still can’t get a signal anywhere. Can u please help


----------



## Broadside Only (Oct 2, 2017)

FYI, I'm running old 8GB class 4 SD cards in my Reveal X without any noted problems. Not sure why, but it's working fine.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Broadside Only said:


> FYI, I'm running old 8GB class 4 SD cards in my Reveal X without any noted problems. Not sure why, but it's working fine.


It won't for long. It will eventually quit working. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTO63 (Mar 1, 2007)

bigten said:


> Your antenna is probably broken. Shoot me a pm with your email for the reveals and I will have a CS person reach out to you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


 Thank you sir!! pm sent


----------



## Seth9891 (Nov 19, 2021)

I just bought two of these cameras I got one to working the other one it says it’s activated but it’s not taking pictures and the firmware says N/A I’ve reset it still can’t figure it out


----------



## JColeson0809 (Nov 22, 2021)

bigten said:


> If you guys ever have issues with your cameras just shoot me a pm and I will take a look at it. I had my first issue with one of my own cameras this weekend. Had it back up and running in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I just got my camera set up and had a pic of a doe. Pretty certain she stayed in camera range for awhile but I only got one pic of her. I figured she would trip the camera a few more times. Is this normal?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

JColeson0809 said:


> I just got my camera set up and had a pic of a doe. Pretty certain she stayed in camera range for awhile but I only got one pic of her. I figured she would trip the camera a few more times. Is this normal?


Well it depends on what your settings are, but 1 pic with no delay will take roughly 45 seconds to 1 minute to send to your phone and then the camera resets and takes another picture. So unless she stayed in front of the camera for an extended period of time, you probably only got one picture. Before the deer moved on. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Greg (Nov 23, 2021)

bigten said:


> Well it depends on what your settings are, but 1 pic with no delay will take roughly 45 seconds to 1 minute to send to your phone and then the camera resets and takes another picture. So unless she stayed in front of the camera for an extended period of time, you probably only got one picture. Before the deer moved on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





bigten said:


> Well it depends on what your settings are, but 1 pic with no delay will take roughly 45 seconds to 1 minute to send to your phone and then the camera resets and takes another picture. So unless she stayed in front of the camera for an extended period of time, you probably only got one picture. Before the deer moved on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Trying to set up a new XB. When I scan QR code it says” can’t add camera to acccount. Check to see if it’s already been added”


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Captain Greg said:


> Trying to set up a new XB. When I scan QR code it says” can’t add camera to acccount. Check to see if it’s already been added”


Send me an pm with your email for your reveal account and a close up picture of the qr code. Make sure it's in focus. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

bigten said:


> If you guys ever have issues with your cameras just shoot me a pm and I will take a look at it. I had my first issue with one of my own cameras this weekend. Had it back up and running in about 30 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I have two of them in the field and have been using them this year with my grandson who just turned 8 to track and schedule deer movement, he got his first spike deer this year based on info from the pics from the cameras. Last night one of the cameras went offline, or when i went to check it, it said to log in. I did log in and could see my cameras again and both took pictures and sent till i went to bed. This morning we was watching a small doe walk around in front of a camera i named pops and it never sent a picture.
in the settings it says it has sent 3586 pictures, still says the battery is at 100% which seems odd since it has taken over 3000 pictures, and memory card is only 1% full or does that mean only 1% left? Could you please reply and suggest what you think might be the problem, tomorrow is a big hunting day with my grandson and i hate to walk to the camera and do anything unless you suggest i do it, i have both cameras set up as unlimited and paying for both, in the accout on the app it says it is running version 1.7.13 all notifications are set to push, tried sending a private message but just joined the group and said i had not met minimum requirements. Could you suggest what might be wrong with the camera?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

manofsteel said:


> I have two of them in the field and have been using them this year with my grandson who just turned 8 to track and schedule deer movement, he got his first spike deer this year based on info from the pics from the cameras. Last night one of the cameras went offline, or when i went to check it, it said to log in. I did log in and could see my cameras again and both took pictures and sent till i went to bed. This morning we was watching a small doe walk around in front of a camera i named pops and it never sent a picture.
> in the settings it says it has sent 3586 pictures, still says the battery is at 100% which seems odd since it has taken over 3000 pictures, and memory card is only 1% full or does that mean only 1% left? Could you please reply and suggest what you think might be the problem, tomorrow is a big hunting day with my grandson and i hate to walk to the camera and do anything unless you suggest i do it, i have both cameras set up as unlimited and paying for both, in the accout on the app it says it is running version 1.7.13 all notifications are set to push, tried sending a private message but just joined the group and said i had not met minimum requirements. Could you suggest what might be wrong with the camera?


Delete the app and reinstall it from the app store and log back in. See if that resets it 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

bigten said:


> Delete the app and reinstall it from the app store and log back in. See if that resets it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


from the apple app store, my son set this up but he is out hunting about 40 miles away from us. I have two cameras and one is working, if i delete the app will i lose both cameras and have to go them and connect with the wifi again which is what he did, hate to ask so many questions but my son set them up and i really not sure the steps, could you send a setup steps,


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

manofsteel said:


> from the apple app store, my son set this up but he is out hunting about 40 miles away from us. I have two cameras and one is working, if i delete the app will i lose both cameras and have to go them and connect with the wifi again which is what he did, hate to ask so many questions but my son set them up and i really not sure the steps, could you send a setup steps,


again, one of the cameras is sending pics, just got one from it, but the other camera i posted about is not, just watched a spike walk around in front for at least 15 minutes, only about 20 feet away and it did not send any pictures.


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

manofsteel said:


> from the apple app store, my son set this up but he is out hunting about 40 miles away from us. I have two cameras and one is working, if i delete the app will i lose both cameras and have to go them and connect with the wifi again which is what he did, hate to ask so many questions but my son set them up and i really not sure the steps, could you send a setup steps,


bigten, i just opened up the last picture it sent me last night and on the bottom of the picture it looks like a camera strength bar symbol and it only had one bar. when i open up the camera on the phone app it says battery is at 100%, has taken almost 4000 pictures and most of them at night with the flash, would it be possible the batteries have died and app on the iphone is not really connected to the camera and only shows last state of camera


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

manofsteel said:


> bigten, i just opened up the last picture it sent me last night and on the bottom of the picture it looks like a camera strength bar symbol and it only had one bar. when i open up the camera on the phone app it says battery is at 100%, has taken almost 4000 pictures and most of them at night with the flash, would it be possible the batteries have died and app on the iphone is not really connected to the camera and only shows last state of camera


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

manofsteel said:


> bigten, i just opened up the last picture it sent me last night and on the bottom of the picture it looks like a camera strength bar symbol and it only had one bar. when i open up the camera on the phone app it says battery is at 100%, has taken almost 4000 pictures and most of them at night with the flash, would it be possible the batteries have died and app on the iphone is not really connected to the camera and only shows last state of camera


If you are running lithium batteries the battery % will be 100% until they die. The battery indicator on the app is not a current reading. It only shows the battery % from the last check in. If the camera hasn't checked in since the last check-in and it's not sending pictures you most likely have dead batteries. Only way to know is to go to the camera and check. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

My guess is the batteries are dead. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

We have a reveal thread in archery talk that has about 6000 posts with every issue you can think of that has been explained. I would suggest joining that one. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

bigten said:


> My guess is the batteries are dead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


thanks, if i go to it and just open up and change batteries and turn it on should it just start working? I orderd a couple of the solar panels from tatacam direct but have not got them yet. thanks, will look into the other forum section you suggested


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Turn it off, change the batteries, turn it on to setup let it acquire signal and then turn it on. Walk around in front of the camera until it sends you a picture. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

bigten said:


> Turn it off, change the batteries, turn it on to setup let it acquire signal and then turn it on. Walk around in front of the camera until it sends you a picture.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


thanks, will try it shortly once we get out of the blind. you are great, which other archery talk sections deals with tatacam type stuff?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=16462&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Tactacam Reveal is the title of the thread if the link doesn't work 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

manofsteel said:


> thanks, will try it shortly once we get out of the blind. you are great, which other archery talk sections deals with tatacam type stuff?


thanks, batteries fixed it.


----------



## manofsteel (Nov 24, 2021)

manofsteel said:


> thanks, batteries fixed it.


Bigten you are awesome, just wish there was enough people at tech support they would reply or answer the phone. The camera's are great, best money i ever spent. I think the problem is everyone has discovered just how good they work and everybody is sold out so tatacam revel x is selling like hot cakes, i would dare to say a lot better than ever tatacm expected and just do not have the manpower to handle the request for help, hopefully they will get enough and improve on providing the support and continue to grow and sell a great product instead of being a one wonder hit and due to not having enough people folks just move on to something else. They need to get a lot more bigten type folks. 
Thanks


----------



## Jtruth (Dec 10, 2021)

I just bought two Tactacam XB’s and the first one I set up with good signal and no issues. The second one has low signal and won’t take a test picture. I used Verizon in both cameras and I’m setting them up in the same location. Any help you can offer?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Jtruth said:


> I just bought two Tactacam XB’s and the first one I set up with good signal and no issues. The second one has low signal and won’t take a test picture. I used Verizon in both cameras and I’m setting them up in the same location. Any help you can offer?


You'll have to contact [email protected]. Verizon sucks and sometimes won't activate. They will have to manually activate it on their end. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtruth (Dec 10, 2021)

bigten said:


> You'll have to contact [email protected]. Verizon sucks and sometimes won't activate. They will have to manually activate it on their end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Alright thanks!


----------



## Jtruth (Dec 10, 2021)

bigten said:


> You'll have to contact [email protected]. Verizon sucks and sometimes won't activate. They will have to manually activate it on their end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Would I be better off using the AT&T sim card?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Jtruth said:


> Would I be better off using the AT&T sim card?


You can try it. Since you've already activated the Verizon one there are steps needed to remove that without being charged again. You need to click on the camera icon and then tap the battery icon of the camera you want to change. Scroll down to support and click that. Then click remove. Once removed power off the camera and swap the sim cards. Then click the add camera icon and add the new camera you won't be charged again this way 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtruth (Dec 10, 2021)

bigten said:


> You can try it. Since you've already activated the Verizon one there are steps needed to remove that without being charged again. You need to click on the camera icon and then tap the battery icon of the camera you want to change. Scroll down to support and click that. Then click remove. Once removed power off the camera and swap the sim cards. Then click the add camera icon and add the new camera you won't be charged again this way
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Switching the sim card worked. It is sending pictures to my phone now. The only problem I have now is that I can't see the battery life, signal strength, etc. in the app.


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Jtruth said:


> Switching the sim card worked. It is sending pictures to my phone now. The only problem I have now is that I can't see the battery life, signal strength, etc. in the app.


It will come back. Give it time 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## llt deer (Feb 8, 2008)

bought son [email protected] x.he set it up at his house and was getting 4g,put out in the woods not to far from house and only can get 2bars,the camera will take pictures but not alert him on phone that he has pics,is this a signal issue?


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

llt deer said:


> bought son [email protected] x.he set it up at his house and was getting 4g,put out in the woods not to far from house and only can get 2bars,the camera will take pictures but not alert him on phone that he has pics,is this a signal issue?


Sounds like it to me. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## llt deer (Feb 8, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## Hollie (Dec 31, 2021)

Bigten, my 2nd camera will not connect to network. I bought 2 one connected fine but the other does not connect at all. The signal bars flash and then eventually turns one bar to red. Do you recommend anything I can do before I return it for a refund? I have removed the SIM card, the batteries, SD card and the antenna and reset it at different times and nothing has worked. Thanks in advance


bigten said:


> It will update that info in 24 hours. It make take a bit for the camera to activate as well. If you aren't getting photos from walking in front of it by tomorrow then you will need to have us push your sim card through with the carrier.
> 
> Just a little helpful tip. If you hit the ok button for a test picture it skips the SD card so don't judge it by that. Walking in front of the camera is the only positive test it is working.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigten (Jan 24, 2012)

Hollie said:


> Bigten, my 2nd camera will not connect to network. I bought 2 one connected fine but the other does not connect at all. The signal bars flash and then eventually turns one bar to red. Do you recommend anything I can do before I return it for a refund? I have removed the SIM card, the batteries, SD card and the antenna and reset it at different times and nothing has worked. Thanks in advance


If you have Facebook send a message to Tactacam Brittany Alexa or Tactacam Kara and have them check and see if the sim card needs to be activated on their end. It happens some times. They will get you taken care of. Of you don't have Facebook then send an email to [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmkerby (Jan 1, 2022)

Hey..I'm new here and hoping I could get some advice on this topic! I bought and set up a new tactacam reveal x. Got it set up and it's worked great! I decided to go buy 2 more cameras...a reveal x and a reveal xb. These I can't get setup for some reason and here's the problems...
Reveal x ...... got everything in and put in setup mode and got all green lights, but when I try scanning and adding the camera I get this... 











As you can see I can't add the camera

With the reveal xb I've been able to add it but no matter what sd card I put in, it always gives me a redlight and won't recognize the card. So even though I've been able to add the camera it won't work and send pics.

And yes in my account I'm paying for 3 cameras

Thanks for any help


----------



## IllinoisHoyt (Mar 29, 2011)

^^^
I have the same problem with 2 of my reveal x’s I just bought. My 2 XB’s registered fine. Interested to see if anyone has a solution, but I think it has something to do with QR codes not being in the system on Tactacams end from what I’ve read by searching. (Or something along those lines) I emailed Tactacam Emily yesterday about it, haven’t heard anything yet. I watched a YouTube video where someone tried 3 or 4 times and it worked, I’ve tried over 50 times with no luck


----------



## Jmkerby (Jan 1, 2022)

Illinois..you are exactly right. It seems there are batches of these cameras going out without the qr code being registered. The nearby cabelas where I live said people had been bringing them back for the same reason. With that being said I did Facebook message one of the tactacam support members and over this weekend they reached out to me and had my problem solved within 10 minutes. I highly suggest you do the same..because the phone number is an auto call and it might take them longer to get back to you. Take a pic of your QR codes and have them handy for when they contact you. Hope this helps! Happy hunting!


----------



## IllinoisHoyt (Mar 29, 2011)

Jmkerby said:


> Illinois..you are exactly right. It seems there are batches of these cameras going out without the qr code being registered. The nearby cabelas where I live said people had been bringing them back for the same reason. With that being said I did Facebook message one of the tactacam support members and over this weekend they reached out to me and had my problem solved within 10 minutes. I highly suggest you do the same..because the phone number is an auto call and it might take them longer to get back to you. Take a pic of your QR codes and have them handy for when they contact you. Hope this helps! Happy hunting!


Thanks for the info! I got an email around twenty minutes ago from them asking for the information, so they should be good to go soon. If not, I will try to contact them through Facebook. Thanks again!


----------



## justinstarr2286 (6 mo ago)

I have registered and it is in my app, but the wifi light blinks blue and the signal bars just climb and fall without ever giving me a solid strength.


----------



## Dafis (Jul 12, 2009)

justinstarr2286 said:


> I have registered and it is in my app, but the wifi light blinks blue and the signal bars just climb and fall without ever giving me a solid strength.


which model of camera, verizon or AT&T and do yoou have a strong signal with that provider?


----------



## Mike.Rotch (Aug 1, 2015)

justinstarr2286 said:


> I have registered and it is in my app, but the wifi light blinks blue and the signal bars just climb and fall without ever giving me a solid strength.


Welcome to the headache called tactacam.


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

I think the key to these is never update the firmware. I’ve got an original, just set it out a couple days ago, and it works like new. Never updated the firmware, so maybe that’s helped me?


----------



## llanier44 (Feb 9, 2012)

If only every cell cam company had Tactacam customer service… top notch.


----------



## Iee (5 mo ago)

How do I get my camera to up date ? It’s been over 6days since last up date, I’m getting 8-10 pictures every day , I’m wondering if I’m getting pictures why not update ?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

llanier44 said:


> If only every cell cam company had Tactacam customer service… top notch.


So people not getting responses for days is top notch?


----------



## SoIllinoisBowhunter (4 mo ago)

I am needing help with my Tactacam Reveal


----------



## SoIllinoisBowhunter (4 mo ago)




----------



## us896185 (4 mo ago)

So I have a Tactacam camera and it has not worked correctly since I got it. It won’t send pics to the app but does take the pic. They keep insisting I get a type 10 u3 32g. The card I had in it was faster than the spec they required. Said they won’t help till I get the correct So I bought their sd card and guess what the camera still does not send pics. So for kicks I removed the antenna and tried to reattach it but it won’t attach. Something tells me the issues has been the antenna the entire time. So now 6 months later after 10 emails with them and countless hours spent waiting to even talk to someone I have a camera that won’t send pics. I also have many blank pics on my camera so I tested it by walking by it slowly. It produced the same results nothing on the pic. I also placed$30 Tasco camera above it and ran the same test by walking by them. Guess what the Tasco captured my pic every time. So hear I sit with a $150 piece of crap camera with nobody to help me. The support is terrible. I’ve asked for a refund or new antenna but no response. Any suggestions other than throwing the camera into the trash can.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I suppose you could send it to me? 🤷‍♂️What model is it?


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

I just reactivated my camera yesterday. Used it last year with great results it was the Reveal gen 1. How long does it typically take after reactivating to start receiving pictures? Went through the set up process and turned to on. Hanging in a tree in the yard to make sure its working. Haven't gotten any pictures sent to my cell yet. Walked past it and drove the mower past it several times. Does it take a while before I should expect pics? Got my receipt emailed to me that they collected my fee. What have you guys typically seen with yours.


----------



## 50fps (Sep 7, 2013)

tdp51 said:


> I just reactivated my camera yesterday. Used it last year with great results it was the Reveal gen 1. How long does it typically take after reactivating to start receiving pictures? Went through the set up process and turned to on. Hanging in a tree in the yard to make sure its working. Haven't gotten any pictures sent to my cell yet. Walked past it and drove the mower past it several times. Does it take a while before I should expect pics? Got my receipt emailed to me that they collected my fee. What have you guys typically seen with yours.


Does it have all the current up dates?
Did you turn the switch to setup then to on once it got signal?
Did you do a test pic before walking away?
Thanks usually it takes about 24hrs for it to start sending.


----------



## tdp51 (Feb 5, 2010)

When I look at the camera details on the app and camera status it says it was updated 10/2/22 at 4;00 pm I've got moderate signal strength. Not sure on the test pic, I did press the test button. Does the green light turn on when taking a picture? I don't remember from last year.


----------



## 50fps (Sep 7, 2013)

Unfortunately all my first Gen cameras are in the field, but this might help you. If I remember correctly, it should flash while sending.
Page 6


https://tactacam.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/4405982206875/Tactacam_Reveal_5-21-20_Final_new.pdf


----------



## ctfxd3 (3 mo ago)

Having issues with Reveal X. Running the cam for apprx 2 years now and recently had to swap out the SD card. Replaced with the same card scandisk extreme plus 32Gb class 10 U3 100mbps. The cam has not checked in for 3 days now and is not taking or sending pics. Anyone have any remedies for this?

Should also add I have exchanged multiple emails with support and all they have asked me to do is send a picture of my SD Card. Card is formatted properly etc. Have spent a collective 2.5hours on the phone trying to call in with no luck and no call back...Less than thrilled with their customer support.


----------



## 12B40P (3 mo ago)

bigten said:


> We are open Saturday and Sunday. Shoot us an email at [email protected] and I will grab it. Pm me your name and email.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


It will not do any good they will not honor there warranty. They suck. Hope there company goes bankrupt


----------

